# SS Valor V Bob



## got2hav1 (Dec 18, 2014)

Just picked this one out of the litter! Loving the choice.


----------



## got2hav1 (Dec 18, 2014)

Added new grips!


----------



## Danny (May 25, 2011)

Very nice!!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Very nice, man! I previously had one I black. Great gun! I still have my fullsize Valor as well. daw makes great 1911s!


----------



## Aheadshot (Oct 17, 2014)

Dan Wesson,is a great looking 1911 you have there.


----------

